# 3D Printing



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@MachinegunDojo

Yeah and before you know it, there will be self replicating nanobots -- and then we'll have gray goo. Thank you for playing.


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

RobynC said:


> @MachinegunDojo
> 
> Yeah and before you know it, there will be self replicating nanobots -- and then we'll have gray goo. Thank you for playing.


We will also be able to extract resources that are right under our nose(maybe literally with grey goo? haha) far more quickly and with an efficiency beyond anything we have ever seen making energy and resource problems a thing of the past. It'll be nice when we can dig up old landfills and nuclear waste and put it to good use renewing our land with self replicating nano machines. Although that's as likely as grey goo in the foreseeable future. Right now you just need to worry about cancerous effects of current nano tech. 

I am curious how well nano machines could work on such a scale, perhaps in 50 years nanobots could be released into a landfill, and using gathering points they may build a vein system and bring various resources up out of the ground to containers for various metals, minerals, etc... and in the end we have solid bricks of various materials ready to use right away. Or maybe we will have to dig it up, put all the dirt through a machine that sorts it out with the help of the nano bots.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@MachinegunDojo



> Right now you just need to worry about cancerous effects of current nano tech.


And that's not something I should be worried about? Most everybody fears the big C.



> It'll be nice when we can dig up old landfills and nuclear waste and put it to good use renewing our land with self replicating nano machines.


I admire your optimism.



> We will also be able to extract resources that are right under our nose(maybe literally with grey goo? haha)


Do you understand what gray goo is?


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Let's not derail this thread any further... yes I know of grey goo, it's not a new term.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@MachinegunDojo

Okay because you'd know that grey goo means that the nanobots would basically eat everything then reproduce at an enormous rate repeating the same thing over and over until there's just waste and nanobots...


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

What hath become of my thread ?

I finally took the plunge and ordered an Ultimaker, looking forward to tinkering with it.
Here are just a few of the novelty items I will print that will more than comfortably justify the exorbitant price I paid for it:

combination lock
Functional Differential Gear System by Thing-O-Fun - Thingiverse

functional tumbler lock
Functional Pin Tumbler Padlock Model by Thing-O-Fun - Thingiverse

a human brain
Human Brain by jmil - Thingiverse

rubik’s cube for the blind(no need for stickers)
Rubik's cube for the blind (fully printable) by chapulina - Thingiverse

portal companion cube
Portal Companion Cube (derivative, with hearts) by CarryTheWhat - Thingiverse

jack in the box(just to see it work)
Jack in the box by Sublime - Thingiverse

functional differential gear system
Functional Differential Gear System by Thing-O-Fun - Thingiverse


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@REEPER

How much do those things cost?


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @REEPER
> 
> How much do those things cost?


The particular kit I purchased can be found here https://shop.ultimaker.com/en/ultimaker-kits/ultimaker-kit-new.html


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

Understood


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to see a review on this kit you got. How strong the material is and how nice the objects come out are. Judging from the pics it looks pretty legit for what I want to do. And large enough to build what I want in at least it's smallest parts and put them together outside. Like adjustable arms for monitors or tablets.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

MachinegunDojo said:


> I would love to see a review on this kit you got. How strong the material is and how nice the objects come out are. Judging from the pics it looks pretty legit for what I want to do. And large enough to build what I want in at least it's smallest parts and put them together outside. Like adjustable arms for monitors or tablets.


Some examples of prints with the ultimaker
Ultimaker FAQ: but what about the quality of prints? | Dave Durant's Blog

The ultimaker is designed to work with PLA, easy to print with but starts to soften at around 50 degrees celcius. A stronger and more heat resistant material would be ABS but it's more difficult to obtain a high quality print with and the ultimaker would require the addition of a heated bed to print with ABS effectively.


----------



## Souljorn (Dec 28, 2010)

hands down best 3d printing video

start it in the 2:45 minute mark when the sand starts melting into glass. I like his printer bc it's solar powered and he goes to a desert so infinite supply. really neat video and great video quality.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Souljorn said:


> hands down best 3d printing video
> 
> start it in the 2:45 minute mark when the sand starts melting into glass. I like his printer bc it's solar powered and he goes to a desert so infinite supply. really neat video and great video quality.


First time I’ve seen this, quite an elaborate and impressive setup.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a quick post to bring this to the attention of those who might have been interested in purchasing a 3D printer.

Here’s a project on kickstarter(4 days left to purchase, has a substantial backing already) for a quite minimalistic and somewhat affordable printer kit. It’s not the best you can get in terms of print resolution in the open source printer community, but I’m sure the hardware will be exploited to its full potential as software/firmware improves. Eventually the community will start creating hardware upgrades too.










printrbot - Home
Printrbot: Your First 3D Printer by Brook Drumm; Kickstarter


----------

